# This photo shows a view of/towards...



## sufler

Merhaba.
How do you translate such kind of a sentence:
_"This photo shows a view towards the castle from a distance."

_May it be:
*Bu foto kalenin yönüne bir uzaktan* *bakışı* _(görüşü? manzarayı?)_* gösteriyor*?
or
*Bu fotoda kalenin yönüne bir uzaktan bakış var*?

Are the above right? What is the most natural way to say this?


----------



## FlyingBird

sufler said:


> Merhaba.
> How do you translate such kind of a sentence:
> _"This photo shows a view towards the castle from a distance."
> 
> _May it be:
> *Bu foto kalenin yönüne bir uzaktan* *bakışı* _(görüşü? manzarayı?)_* gösteriyor*?
> or
> *Bu fotoda kalenin yönüne bir uzaktan bakış var*?
> 
> Are the above right? What is the most natural way to say this?


Bu durumda tabi ki bakış kelimesini kullanmayacaksınız.

bakmak=to watch / to look
Bakış (bakma işi)
İnsan bakışı
Bu hayvanın çok korkutucu bir bakışı var, ondan korkuyorum.
Çirkin bakışlar.

Durumunuzda ben görüntü kelimesini kullanırdım.

*Bu fotoğraf uzaklıktan kaleye bir görüntüyü gösteriyor.
*
Ben böyle söylerdim, şimdi başka fikirler için bekleyelim.


----------



## Reverence

The most commonly used Turkish word for "towards" is _doğru_, in conjunction with the dative case, so "towards the castle" would be _kaleye doğru_. However, what a native Turk would see in such a photo is, in our own manner of wording, "a scene in which the castle is seen from a distance". Hence,

_Bu fotoğraf, kalenin uzaktan göründüğü bir manzarayı göstermektedir.
_
And, thinking in a Turkish way, since a photo is an inanimate object and thus functionally incapable of actively showing anything at all, the sentence is worded as follows:

_Bu fotoğrafta, kalenin uzaktan göründüğü bir manzara yer almaktadır.
_
Hope that helps.


----------



## sufler

Thanks for the suggestions. So are my examples completely wrong/ incomprehensible or just less common? One more possibility came to my mind: "Bu fotoğraftaki manzara kalenin yönüne uzaktan bakıştır." Is it right?


----------



## Reverence

Technically, your attempts are neither wrong nor incomprehensible. It's more of a "y'know, we never talk that way" situation. A Turk probably would do a double take before investing a second in processing either sentence.


----------



## Black4blue

sufler said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. So are my examples completely wrong/ incomprehensible or just less common? One more possibility came to my mind: "Bu fotoğraftaki manzara kalenin yönüne uzaktan bakıştır." Is it right?



I would prefer *Bu fotoğraftaki manzara kaleye doğru uzaktan bakıştır.*


----------



## sufler

So when do you use "yönüne" then?
I found this in the internet: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58603279
The caption also says "Düvenönü meydan yönüne bakış"... So this also should be "Düvenönü meydana doğru bakış"?


----------



## Reverence

FlyingBird said:


> *Bu fotoğraf uzaklıktan kaleye bir görüntüyü gösteriyor.*



We should use "uzaktan" here instead of "uzaklıktan", and "kaleye bir görüntüyü" should be "kalenin bir görüntüsünü".

_Bu fotoğraf, uzaktan kalenin bir görüntüsünü gösteriyor.
_
Still, despite having no apparent grammatical errors, the sentence makes little actual sense, for the reasons described above.


----------

